

Type 'beam me up' into Bing.... - scholia


======
pkhamre
Nothing happens...?

~~~
tlongren
All I get is a results page (as I would expect). What should happen?

~~~
scholia
You get beaming effects, a moving Enterprise, and screens with Star Trek
links.

It still works....

